

Haskell in the Real World  - building real time finance systems for profit - dons
http://www.starling-software.com/misc/icfp-2009-cjs.pdf

======
smokinn
Here's a link to the PDF where you can actually use your mouse wheel to
scroll:

<http://www.starling-software.com/misc/icfp-2009-cjs.pdf>

~~~
mncaudill
All PDFs that are linked to on HN link directly to the PDF, as well as to
scribd. The title is linked to the former, the "[scribd]" is linked to the
latter.

~~~
smokinn
Oops, guess I clicked on the wrong part of the link. Thanks for the
explanation.

